# NCR (Manila) Travel/Quarantine details - Starts 3/15/2020



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1096467


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep. Bohol too and I heard Dinagat Island as well. Probably won’t be long before Clark and Cebu hit the no transportation in or out list.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

US Embassy put out this notice tonight:

The government of the Philippines has implemented enhanced screening and quarantine measures to reduce the spread of COVID-19. The government of the Philippines has announced that there will be no domestic land, air, or sea travel to or from Metro Manila from March 15, 2020 until April 14, 2020, subject to the government of Philippines' review. Travelers should be prepared for travel restrictions to be put into effect with little or no advance notice. 

Visit the Philippines Department of Health website here https://www.doh.gov.ph/2019-nCov/ for additional information on these new measures.


----------

